# (free) V-Star Mobile VoIP Calling App



## techwave (Jun 30, 2012)

The V-Star app provides free voice calls and text messaging to other app users, in addition to a variety of paid calling plans

Promo Code:TWVSTAR

Download @ Google Play Store

V-Star provides an Android user with a real phone number for free calling among subscribers and hidden calling to non-subscribers. It is especially useful for people who need a different phone number for a social network site, online buying and selling, a second business or online dating.

The V-Star app provides free voice calls and text messaging to other app users, in addition to a variety of paid calling plans for users that want a temporary phone number to connect outside of their comfort zone. When users install the app, they are given a choice of several robust plans

World 500/60 - Users can calls 60 countries for 500 minutes for only $5.95 a month

U.S. & Canada 300 - Users can call for 300 minutes to phone numbers in the U.S. and Canada for $5.95 a month

U.S. & Canada 1200 - Users can call for 1,200 minutes to phone numbers in the U.S. and Canada for $19.95 a month

Unlimited 60 - Users have unlimited monthly calling to phone lines in 60 countries for only $29.95 a month

Pay and Go - No monthly charge, just top-up your account with amounts from $1 to $50 and pay the low per minute calling rate


----------

